# Video: PCB 2 days & 874lbs of fish!



## Sterling (May 30, 2016)

Our church's men's ministry went on a ManVenture down to Panama City Beach, FL for a 2 day charter.  It's not easy sleeping on a boat for 2 days, but it was well worth it. Big fish, a lot of fish, and great memories had by all.


----------



## tommy jacobs (May 30, 2016)

Nice, I am booked out of PCB for July 8th & 9th for Kings, Grouper and Red snapper , cant wait !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2016)

Looks like a great trip..


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 30, 2016)

I bet there were some sore muscles on the trip home.


----------



## Billybobbillybob (May 30, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 30, 2016)

Them reef donkeys pull hard don't they!


----------



## Sterling (May 31, 2016)

tommy jacobs said:


> Nice, I am booked out of PCB for July 8th & 9th for Kings, Grouper and Red snapper , cant wait !!!



We had to throw back some awesome gag groupers and red snappers.  Hope you stack them up in the cooler!



Flaustin1 said:


> Them reef donkeys pull hard don't they!



Yes they do and I enjoy every second of it.



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I bet there were some sore muscles on the trip home.



Sore muscles and feeling like you are still on the boat.  I didn't stop swaying till yesterday.

Thanks for watching and for the comments guys.  Blessings!


----------



## burtontrout (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice video bro! Looks like you guys are really expanding your ministries up in oak wood. Great work all around.
 Take care


----------



## Sterling (Jun 9, 2016)

burtontrout said:


> Nice video bro! Looks like you guys are really expanding your ministries up in oak wood. Great work all around.
> Take care



Hey thanks and yeah we are trying too.  Even have a men's ministry website now to help promote the things we offer.  Good stuff for sure.  Check it out and see what you think www.bpbcmen.com  Thanks again for watching and the post!


----------



## sticknstring (Jun 11, 2016)

Fantastic trip! God bless yalls ministry.


----------

